#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How does blockchain affect the future of IOT?

## Bhavya

IOT is a fastest-growing field destined to change cities, homes, farms, industries and almost everything else by building them smart and more effectual. But the rapid growth of IOT will present numerous challenges. Researchers say that the IOT challenges can be solved by through blockchain technology. Can you guys tell me how blockchain going to change the future of IOT?

----------

